# Seasonal Canine Illness



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

I do remember this being warned for people attending Clumber Park but i have just read in the Sun Newspaper today (Mon) that the illness has attacked at least 11 dogs being walked in different Woodlands including the the Queens estate at Sandringham. The Illness occurs between September and November.
The Sun states ' It has also struck at Thetford Forest, Norfolk, Clumber Park, and Sherwood Forest, Notts' it also states ' It suspects an algae or plant is causing the illness, which causes vomiting and diarrhoea'.
I know we didn't really go in the Woods but after seeing it in the paper today just thought i would make people aware.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

I did put the warning out Alfie and Milo are fit and well and as hungry as ever. Apparently it is very rapid and dogs become very ill very quickly. Hopefully we will all be ok. Mick


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is a useful link

http://www.aht.org.uk/seasonal_illness.html

They are doing surveys at the sites mentioned in 'The Sun' of people who have walked their dogs there. There have been cases all over but they are concentrating the study at these four main sites.

Might be worth filling in the survey those of us who were at Clumber?


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

We were very aware of this after Mick kindly pointed it out to us so you can imagine how worried we were when Luna was up half the night last night with a poorly tum (her first ever). But she's hungry like usual & has been fine today if not a little quieter so hopefully it was caused by eating grain based treats (or the leftover of a pot noodle that someone kindly left behind) or excitement/exhaustion. 

We're obviously keeping a close eye on her though x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh poor Luna, probably a mixture of everything you mentioned - it was a very exciting day for the little pups, they must all be tired out.

Hope she feels better soon x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> We were very aware of this after Mick kindly pointed it out to us so you can imagine how worried we were when Luna was up half the night last night with a poorly tum (her first ever). But she's hungry like usual & has been fine today if not a little quieter so hopefully it was caused by eating grain based treats (or the leftover of a pot noodle that someone kindly left behind) or excitement/exhaustion.
> 
> We're obviously keeping a close eye on her though x


Hi Harri I think your on the right track lots of excitement, treats, long car journey plus the pot noodle. This illness is very aggressive, they get very sick very quick lots of vomiting, diarrhea and they become lethargic so from what you say I think Luna will be fine and I know she is in good hands


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, on last night's evidence, I think we can safely say Pot Noodle is bad for your health. She is back to her usual self in terms of sleeping through and her "movements" so a massive phew! 

Dave


----------

